# Crazy Photos



## Pie in the Sky (Dec 21, 2011)

Well I just figured out how to Post Photos and I have a million of them.  I see some crazy stuff.  This one was on a leak at a historic courthouse.  It was damageing hand painted murals on the ceiling.  They said they had several roofers out and they couldnt find the Problem.  I took this photo directly over the leak....


----------



## Pie in the Sky (Dec 21, 2011)

This one if cool.. Its a new product... "Silicone counterflashing" State of the art.....


----------



## Billy Luttrell (May 3, 2010)

Lol looks like everyday Alabama Roofing here!!! Actually if it was Alabama, the shake would have had 4x4 wall metal run over the top and silicone counter....

One of my clients tried to find someone cheaper than me...I found out when I went to do a repair for him on a ballasted EPDM and found the leak area...it was under a paver and slip sheet....with a load of a fresh Bull/roof cement spread down.....guess who paid extra for the repair and decided he had learned his lesson?


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Pie in the Sky said:


> This one if cool.. Its a new product... "Silicone counterflashing" State of the art.....


That's more than you'll see from most guys in my area who don't even caulk the tins.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Here these are all from the same job. Storm chaser promised them a free roof and paid their $5,000 deductible. They didn't have any leaks before their free roof, now they have $1,000 in interior repairs and need another new roof. I was called in to provide an inspection report...


(Images taking too long to upload separately so I'll just upload the entire report.)

(Gosh Darn the file size is too large even after I downsized all the images etc so I'll upload to my website and link it in a minute) http://reliableamerican.us/temp/026 inspection.pdf


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

One year old roof. Why is it leaking?


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

The call went something like this. "My gutter leaks when it rains."


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Ok it's not letting me upload anymore. I will try more later.


----------



## Billy Luttrell (May 3, 2010)

Grumpy, I could be wrong but with that roof being new, and that much granulation loss....I would think there is a strong possibility of those shingles being seconds. Would not put it past them considering they went so far as to cheap out on replacing 6$ pipe boots...

Those pictures though are pretty typical of stormers here...backwards laced valleys, reusing old flashings..etc.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Very strong possibility they are 2nds. Owens corning has a strong market around here for 2nds. Stormers and hacks in general literally buy them by the truck load. At least one supplier buys them also and sells them as 2nds at discounted prices, but you think the stormer will tell the customer they are 2nds? This is the only way I can see stormers making money. 

They are an owens corning shingle, I saw the extra bundles in the garage. I do not know if OC removes their wrapper when selling their 2nds however. I never bought any 2nds before. 



Anyways I suspect that at my price of $13,000, the customer is going to use my price to sue the stormer, which I advised them would be a waste of time and money since the stormer was in business less than a year, and simply hire someone cheaper than me thus outsmarting themselves again. They were all gung ho until they got my price. That's ok I got paid to do the inspection.


----------



## Billy Luttrell (May 3, 2010)

I refuse to you Tamko products unless it is a color match repair or Housing Covenant rule.

The reason why is Tamko floods our market here with 2nds. There is a plant in Alabama that ships all their 2nds out and the hacks buy them like you said....by the truck load...thousands of squares.

I see the hacks advertising on CL here, labor and materials 150.00 per square because they buy volume direct from the manufacturer and pass the savings on to you!!!!

Makes me sick.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

On top of the world.

The goose neck PVC pipe is what the maintenance guys hook up a shop vac to to suck the water out from between the poured concrete roof deck and the roofing.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

1985gt said:


> On top of the world.
> 
> The goose neck PVC pipe is what the maintenance guys hook up a shop vac to to suck the water out from between the poured concrete roof deck and the roofing.
> 
> View attachment 1118


Without the caption, the pic is meaningless. With the caption it's OMFGROFLMFAO


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

ROFL true, needless to say that is not the only (I'm not sure what you would even call them) on this building one we start soon BTW but they have them on at least 6 other buildings. They have their own in house roofers who do small little projects some times. While its funny as hell on a limited budget (yeah right) it actually kind of (not really) makes sense.

Here is a couple more pics.


Three total on that side, oddly none anywhere else on the building. Do you think they empty the shop vac in the drain right next to them? I'll have to ask.










Did someone say conduits?








How's this for wrapping support feet?


----------



## Billy Luttrell (May 3, 2010)

1985....that is totally not an Alabama roof....

No empty buckets of bull laying around..
No big splotch areas of bull troweled in...
No vast amounts of bull around the penetrations...
and last but not least...
No random patches of 90lb bulled down and nailed through the roof around the perimeter...


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Billy Luttrell said:


> 1985....that is totally not an Alabama roof....
> 
> No empty buckets of bull laying around..
> No big splotch areas of bull troweled in...
> ...


I've only got like 40 some pics of this roof, I didn't want to post them all here. There is a bucket of mastic when you walk out the door, along with the one behind the support leg, there is random patches of base sheet in a few places, no mineral surface on top, including but not limited to the new 8x10 HVAC units they just installed, (base sheet works fine right?) Some of the soil stacks have been completely covered with said base sheet. Only thing not going on, on this roof is the 90 lb nailed down. 1.) they at least used mod bit. 2.) its a poured concrete deck, nailing it down would have been time consuming. :laughing:


----------



## Billy Luttrell (May 3, 2010)

1985gt said:


> I've only got like 40 some pics of this roof, I didn't want to post them all here. There is a bucket of mastic when you walk out the door, along with the one behind the support leg, there is random patches of base sheet in a few places, no mineral surface on top, including but not limited to the new 8x10 HVAC units they just installed, (base sheet works fine right?) Some of the soil stacks have been completely covered with said base sheet. Only thing not going on, on this roof is the 90 lb nailed down. 1.) they at least used mod bit. 2.) its a poured concrete deck, nailing it down would have been time consuming. :laughing:



Bahah thats excellent! Good to know the chit here does go on in other regions, but that brings up another thing...

When you say base sheet? are you referring to smooth torch? Here base sheet is the mechanically fastened fiberglass felt we use over insulation, and smooth is the 2nd ply of the 3 ply system. Or is that a hot mopped cap sheet on that roof?


----------



## shazapple (Dec 3, 2010)

I had to laugh at this one "Broken ring... also full of moss"


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Billy Luttrell said:


> Bahah thats excellent! Good to know the chit here does go on in other regions, but that brings up another thing...
> 
> When you say base sheet? are you referring to smooth torch? Here base sheet is the mechanically fastened fiberglass felt we use over insulation, and smooth is the 2nd ply of the 3 ply system. Or is that a hot mopped cap sheet on that roof?


It's a fiber glass base sheet 90% of asphalt roofs around here are hot, not many around here spec or use a torch, most you don't want to. This particular entity had a fair bit of damage done to one of their buildings from a torch on, dang wood fiber cant strip. We parked our torches years ago.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

shazapple said:


> I had to laugh at this one "Broken ring... also full of moss"
> View attachment 1123


Guess thats some new kind of pre-filter for waste water? :laughing:


----------



## QualityAtlantaRoofing (Jun 3, 2012)

Wow that is nuts. Can we say someone needs to get in another industry?


----------



## shazapple (Dec 3, 2010)

I think he spent more on nails than membrane. At least it's nice and neat looking!


----------



## Billy Luttrell (May 3, 2010)

@shazapple..

100% for sure not Alabama roofing, there would be 26 gallons of bull spread over each lap.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Are those all back water laps?


----------



## shazapple (Dec 3, 2010)

It looks that way but I think it's just an optical illusion. There is a very slight slope, but any amout of wind would blow water right into those laps.

Here's some 'bull' for you Billy. Container stick and all!


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Grumpy said:


> Here these are all from the same job. Storm chaser promised them a free roof and paid their $5,000 deductible. They didn't have any leaks before their free roof, now they have $1,000 in interior repairs and need another new roof. I was called in to provide an inspection report...
> 
> 
> (Images taking too long to upload separately so I'll just upload the entire report.)
> ...


About 4 minutes ago I got a call on my office phone. I seldom ever answer the office phone to be honest. However I glanced over at the caller ID and it was the company who installed the roof I had inspected in this inspection report.

I wonder what they want. They didn't leave a message. I might just answer next time, if I am bored or in a bad mood looking for someone to take it out on.


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 7, 2010)

What ??? Nobody face nails laps and seams anymore ?? ,,,,Very important to maintain the 3" intervals in spacing.Gives the profuxxedional look.


----------



## shazapple (Dec 3, 2010)

Why pay for expensive vegetated roofing, instead just ignore your inverted roof for 30 years!








Alternate title: I can't see the forest for the (roof) trees


----------



## Pie in the Sky (Dec 21, 2011)

Not a roof but too Funny.... "One more Nail outta do it"


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

So many pictures of various plants growing in roofs I wish I had to post. 



@ Pie, I've always wanted a picture to go with this definition. 

Insanity: doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results.

~Albert Einstein


----------



## Pie in the Sky (Dec 21, 2011)

GT- after I posted I thought of that quote. Saw a great Doc last night on Einsteins theory of General relativity and how it was proven... 

You gotta admit that photos nuts. to pigtail all those nails like that. This was all over this place. One tapcon or even a cut nail... Crazy I would have loved to be a fly on the wall watching that guy.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Pie in the Sky said:


> GT- after I posted I thought of that quote.


That quote describes the roofing business in so many ways. :laughing:



Pie in the Sky said:


> You gotta admit that photos nuts. to pigtail all those nails like that. This was all over this place. One tapcon or even a cut nail... Crazy I would have loved to be a fly on the wall watching that guy.



Add in a 12 pack of beer or a bottle of crown royal and you would have your self a fairly entertaining Friday night. :laughing:


----------



## shazapple (Dec 3, 2010)

There must be a pile of gravel in that drain to cause it to hold water.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Here are some for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

And some more...


----------



## Pie in the Sky (Dec 21, 2011)

"Belly Roofin"


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Belly roofing while wading around in grease. 600+ Sq of it, we will see how the numbers work out next week. I'm going to jump out there on the edge and say someone's eyes are going to pop out of their socket when they see the bids. I'm going to add enough to buy the guys a few cases of beer for when the job is over.


----------



## Pie in the Sky (Dec 21, 2011)

Its not Coal Tar Pitch is it? That would make it way worse...


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

No we have reroofed around 90% of this facility at one time or another. Some areas more then once, we long ago removed the pitch.


----------



## shazapple (Dec 3, 2010)

Time to bump this thread. 

I found this rubber pipe boot used on a 4-ply roof. Looks like they just smushed it into the asphalt. I slid it up the pipe, but you can tell it has long since come loose from all the gravel.


----------



## EcoTech (Jan 5, 2014)

I'll play.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

I like to call these, "Just keep coating" and "Just keep folding"


----------



## shazapple (Dec 3, 2010)

One of the facility managers I know sent me these photos. I think it's a bottle rocket. Whatever it is it packs quite a punch, because we usually use the heavy duty cap sheets (5mm)!


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

That's almost unbelievable. What ever that rocket was I wouldn't want to be on the wrong end of it. Even junk 90 lb will hold up to most bottle rockets. 

It may be one of the hobby rockets but most of the times the nose comes off and the parachute comes out, everything stays attached. That would have to still been attached tot he body of the rocket with the engines still going. But then I would think you would see burn marks. 

What ever happened it's kind of neat in a odd way.


Got a call the other day, roofs came and started tearing off the wrong roof. Here's the fix...


----------



## shazapple (Dec 3, 2010)

Yeah, I wonder of there was a second part to the rocket that came off or blew away. 

Did they lay the old membrane back down or something? Looks like they threw some extra gravel under the membrane!


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

New membrane, I pretty sure they didn't let the glue flash off, and I'm sure the fiberboard was tore up from them tearing off the original membrane. I know I wouldn't be happy.

Was the cap metal or plastic? Looks plastic from the photo and I'm having a hard time seeing how that would puncture the membrane. How many plys under and what type of Insulation?


----------



## shazapple (Dec 3, 2010)

250g cap and 180g base, 1" fiberboard over polyiso. I think it's plastic (picture wasn't taken by me).


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Well that's just crazy. Glad no one was standing there when it came down!


----------



## shazapple (Dec 3, 2010)

Sand Piper eggs on a ballasted roof. Probably the only reason I even saw them was because momma bird was trying to lure me away.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Thats some odd rock to use on a ballast. Is that common there? We have about 400-500 Tons of ballast sitting on our grounds that we recycled the sand pipers love it. It's hard to find the eggs though. They are all over here.


----------



## shazapple (Dec 3, 2010)

1985gt said:


> Thats some odd rock to use on a ballast. Is that common there? We have about 400-500 Tons of ballast sitting on our grounds that we recycled the sand pipers love it. It's hard to find the eggs though. They are all over here.


Depends on the age of the roof. The older ones had smooth river rock, then they changed to this type of stuff or shale. The shale is the worst, because the freeze/thaw causes it to break up and puncture the membrane.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

shazapple said:


> Depends on the age of the roof. The older ones had smooth river rock, then they changed to this type of stuff or shale. The shale is the worst, because the freeze/thaw causes it to break up and puncture the membrane.



That's what I was thinking. Sharp edges and thin membrane is bad. I do enjoy seeing the different kind of rock used on the roofs. Around here I can mostly identify what river or area it came from. There has been a few hot roofs that have trucked gravel in from other states. :blink:


----------



## Max00 (Mar 26, 2014)

Really these photos are too stunning ones....Enjoyed seeing these....


----------



## MGP Roofing (Mar 23, 2010)

Some of the more crazy things I've seen over the last few months... sure wouldn't have wanted that old chimney top balanced over my head


----------



## MGP Roofing (Mar 23, 2010)

Don't pay to plant vegetation so you can offset the carbon emissions from the steel mill you operate, just let the dust and debris build up on the roof for 20yrs. :laughing:


----------



## shazapple (Dec 3, 2010)

I see a lot of that, although usually on a ballasted roof. It takes dedication to let that much dirt build up!

I came across this a week ago. At least they used all the holes, although I don't think metal roof screws are rated for fall arrest :thumbdown:


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

That's pretty un funny. I wouldn't trust it for a second. laughable till the people who don't know any better use it, and have no idea how bad of an idea that is.


----------



## MGP Roofing (Mar 23, 2010)

There are brackets similar to that available here that are actually approved for fall arrest use. The weak link is not the screws, but whatever timber the bracket is fixed to. In that case I would be worried about whatever is under that EPDM having deteriorated & coming adrift when the bracket sustains a fall.


----------



## Affordable Roofing FL (May 16, 2014)

Wow! No real roofer would have ever done this. This has handyman written all over it. Crazy!

John - 
www.AffordableRoofingFL.com


----------



## JBL (Dec 14, 2014)

More crazy pictures!. They called the office for leaking problems , they want more mastic on it .


----------



## shazapple (Dec 3, 2010)

Mastic solves any problem


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Yes it seems to even on EPDM 

The sad part is, this roof was under warranty until a few years ago, the building owners just let it go. The building has been sitting empty for a few years now, but before they closed the plant down I walked around the roofs and wrote them a report, all they had to do is call it in and we would have came out and fixed it. Instead they didn't do that and some handy fellow put mastic on everything.

Fun fact, we originally did this roof. Tear off an old bur and put on a ballast. A tornado/high winds decided to remove part of the roof half way through a long with our insulation. It was not much fun cleaning it out of their retention pond. I was around 10 years old when this happened.


----------



## CrimsonCorpse (Jul 17, 2018)

Terracota under 2 4-ply pitch roof and wood deck


----------



## CrimsonCorpse (Jul 17, 2018)

Finished roof, we had to put plywoods to protect it since we were doing a lower part.


----------



## CrimsonCorpse (Jul 17, 2018)

Just a little over the top


found a little hole


----------

